# Oh boy, here we go again...



## Ivan (Mar 9, 2009)

MorningStar Ministries : Special Bulletin #17 - Todd Bentley Begins Restoration Process


----------



## JOwen (Mar 9, 2009)

LOVE the last few lines found at the bottom of the piece; "Make checks out to Fresh Fire USA, or if you would like to donate by credit card to help in rebuilding Fresh Fire USA, call 1-800-542-0278, and tell the operator that you want to make a donation to Fresh Fire USA."
True to form.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 9, 2009)

How does one restore a false prophet?


----------



## LeeJUk (Mar 9, 2009)

It would be beyond a joke if he started to get popular among people again.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 9, 2009)

Did that article say he divorced and remarried already?


----------



## Ivan (Mar 9, 2009)

DMcFadden said:


> Did that article say he divorced and remarried already?



Yup. And that he started a relationship with his new wife before his divorce was final...because "he knew his marriage was over".

No wonder the world ignores the Church.


----------



## reformed trucker (Mar 9, 2009)

Sad.

It's great that he wants to get on with his life. As far as any type of leadership position
goes... stick him with a fork, he's done.


----------



## Herald (Mar 9, 2009)

> No wonder the world ignores the Church.



With grief in my heart I concur.


----------



## reformed trucker (Mar 9, 2009)

Herald said:


> > No wonder the world ignores the Church.
> 
> 
> 
> With grief in my heart I concur.


----------



## sotzo (Mar 9, 2009)

He said in that article he is sad he "hurt the body of Christ". I tell you what he hurt was necks, backs and heads the way he was throwing people to the ground.

Sadly, this all went down in my hometown of Lakeland, FL...good news is churches down there began to preach the Scriptures afresh in order to teach the laity about falsehoods...many of those churches are stronger now because the laity know their Bibles better.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 9, 2009)

sotzo said:


> Sadly, this all went down in my hometown of Lakeland, FL...good news is churches down there began to preach the Scriptures afresh in order to teach the laity about falsehoods...many of those churches are stronger now because the laity know their Bibles better.




Then good can come from evil.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 9, 2009)

Ivan said:


> sotzo said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, this all went down in my hometown of Lakeland, FL...good news is churches down there began to preach the Scriptures afresh in order to teach the laity about falsehoods...many of those churches are stronger now because the laity know their Bibles better.
> ...



Praise God that the gates of hell shall not prevail over the Church!


----------



## Ivan (Mar 10, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > sotzo said:
> ...



Amen! The Church will tear them down!


----------



## kalawine (Mar 10, 2009)

LeeJUk said:


> It would be beyond a joke if he started to get popular among people again.



Well, it's happened for others, right?


----------



## Athaleyah (Mar 10, 2009)

kalawine said:


> LeeJUk said:
> 
> 
> > It would be beyond a joke if he started to get popular among people again.
> ...



I don't know of anyone who has been as successful as they were before a scandal. But there are still people out there who think that Jim Bakker is someone they should send money to.

I think that Bentley will make a limited comeback among the undiscerning and easily led.


----------



## Zenas (Mar 10, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> I think that Bentley will make a limited comeback among the undiscerning and easily led.



Then you naturally think he'll make a full comeback.


----------



## Athaleyah (Mar 10, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Athaleyah said:
> 
> 
> > I think that Bentley will make a limited comeback among the undiscerning and easily led.
> ...



 Maybe so! It was the undiscerning and easily led that he started with. Maybe I was giving some of them too much credit.


----------



## nicnap (Mar 10, 2009)

Athaleyah said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > Athaleyah said:
> ...


----------



## FenderPriest (Mar 10, 2009)

On this, I have continually been burdened to pray for him, that he would repent and trust in Christ, and in his example be a witness against the falsity of his work. I am further burdened to pray for his now divorced wife. I have known men like him (and would be one myself) who quickly leave their wives for a lack of gut in understanding what it means to be a man, and what the Gospel demands. And beyond this, I pray for his children, whom he has deserted from what I can tell, and that the hypocritical example they have in their father would be used as a tool by God to bring them into salvation in Jesus Christ. These things honestly pain my heart more than anything, but thanks for the update.


----------



## William Price (Mar 10, 2009)

My thoughts on the situation...

Todd Bentley Restoration Process | Post Tenebras, Lux!


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 10, 2009)

I couldn't resist sending off an email to the 'so-called' ministry:




> You can't be serious about forcing Todd Bentley back into the public eye. He is an embarrassment to the church and the heathen have blasphemed God because of him. A blessing abused becomes a curse. He must go away and stay away. He was a joke and a clown to begin with. He uses Christ as a prop in a side show.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 10, 2009)

Bob, what do you really think? Come on, don't be shy.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 10, 2009)

I know some people who have charismatic tendencies and they were mortified by the behavior of Bentley. Any sensible person can see through the charade.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 10, 2009)

and my usual comment to these kind of things ""


----------



## Ivan (Mar 10, 2009)

Joshua said:


> I hope the SBC Research Professor doesn't go back to any of TB's shows.



I'm not a betting man, but I'd put it all down that he will not even entertain the thought.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 10, 2009)

I mean really...

The "spirit" was doing all these wonderful things in Lakeland. People were "healed" from all these maladies and there was talk of the dead being raised "somewhere" but the "spirit" couldn't help Todd with his marriage. He was so "drunk" in the "spirit" that he "started a relationship" before his marriage was over????????

Now the gullibility of the American people begins afresh. How much will it now cost to attend the...

_ *FreshfaceFire's New Restoration Ministry* led by none other than Todd Bentley...you too can now experience complete and total healing and restoration at the 3 month camp for only $15,000! If you act now you will also get strips of Bentley's t-shirt which he has shed tears on...there will also be a voucher for videos on how to make love to your wife in the spirit...._


----------



## LeeJUk (Mar 10, 2009)

LoL at that advertisement


----------



## Craig (Mar 10, 2009)

Guys, I don't see what the big deal is. Todd wants to be restored as a husband...you know, re-marriage can be difficult, and don't forget the pain abandoning your "failed marriage" and children can produce.

As Todd says in that link, he needed time to grieve...these were difficult circumstances that took advantage of him. You're not going to hold him responsible for circumstances outside of his agency, are you?


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 10, 2009)

Craig said:


> Guys, I don't see what the big deal is. Todd wants to be restored as a husband...you know, re-marriage can be difficult, and don't forget the pain abandoning your "failed marriage" and children can produce.
> 
> As Todd says in that link, he needed time to grieve...these were difficult circumstances that took advantage of him. You're not going to hold him responsible for circumstances outside of his agency, are you?


Adultery was the alleged circumstance.

Why the need now to advertise?


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 10, 2009)

I am not trying to sound mean or nasty, but that letter from Joyner is pure drivel. I have had quite a bit of contact with Morningstar in the past. If you read the letter it is full of bad application of Scripture. It is full of misstatements regarding the impact of what happened at Lakeland. It is typical of the Morningstar prophetic movement: Pure subjective analysis. If this thread were not public I would say more. 

In short it is appalling, self serving, unbiblical, and un-Christlike.

I pray regularly for the men associated with this organisation. I pray for the salvation and souls of them all.


----------



## Craig (Mar 10, 2009)

Craig said:


> Guys, I don't see what the big deal is. Todd wants to be restored as a husband...you know, re-marriage can be difficult, and don't forget the pain abandoning your "failed marriage" and children can produce.
> 
> As Todd says in that link, he needed time to grieve...these were difficult circumstances that took advantage of him. You're not going to hold him responsible for circumstances outside of his agency, are you?



In case it wasn't obvious...the above was thick, over the top sarcasm.


----------



## kalawine (Mar 11, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Athaleyah said:
> 
> 
> > I think that Bentley will make a limited comeback among the undiscerning and easily led.
> ...


----------

